# New here Kingfisher blue tt



## callum2464 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi guys my name is callum 
I own a mk1 225bhp in kingfisher blue 
heres a few pics









































I have owned the car for a good few years now but it has sat for the last 6months not been used so i am feeling a wee project on the card
i am thinking of puting pd130 asz engine in it and keeping the 4wd


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  how come it has the 16in 180 wheels fitted ?


----------



## callum2464 (Aug 28, 2017)

Well they where the wheels that came with the car when i bought it. :roll: (been ripped for having small wheels by my pals :lol: )
I was planning on changing them but the 16's came with good year winter tyres and the car holds the road like glue.


----------

